# Travis Pastrana's New Competition



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Check out this new 360 Front flip threw by the Australian. :rockn:

MX 360 Front Flip


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SICK! :rockn:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thats BA...i dont think pastrana has ever done a regular front flip. from what i remember, thats the one trick he couldnt do, thats why Jim Dechamp tried it at the x-games. should be a good x-games this year


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump530 said:


> thats BA...i dont think pastrana has ever done a regular front flip. from what i remember, thats the one trick he couldnt do, thats why Jim Dechamp tried it at the x-games. should be a good x-games this year


Agreed. Seems like his arm/wrist was messed up that year, and he talked Jim into doing it. Jim didnt make it the first try though.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

The reason I said Travis Pastrana competition is due to him being one BA individual he can normally do anything he can puts him mind to. Give him time. But all in all anyone who has a foam pit to play in day in and day out ought be be able to do anything that is within reach.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

oh i know why you said Travis...makes perfect sense. IMO, everyone in the freestyle world will be compared to TP for a while...


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

unreal, i don't know where you take it from there!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hooliganhodgie said:


> unreal, i don't know where you take it from there!


You throw in a knack knack or can can


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW :bigeyes: Think i will just stick with mud lol


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

isnt travis gonna race nascar this year


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah. I keep seeing photos of him in a car doing practice laps and training.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

The mans got his fingers in everything


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's what she said.







:bigok:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

:lol: 

That is definitely crazy!


----------

